# The hypo/super hypo thing! (leos)



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

So i know I'm correct in saying that two hypos bred together just make 100% hypos due to super hypos being line bred. So what do i get breeding super hypo to a normal? Would it be 100% het super hypos, or would they be reduced pattern hypos? I'm intending on breeding an albino to a super hypo with the ultimate goal of producing sunglows. Cheers, for any thoughts!, Ben


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well it would all depend on how many copies of hypo your SH was carrying.

Remember SH is line bred so it doesnt mean it has to be carrying 2 copies of the Hypo gene as first though.

If you cross a single copy SH x Normal, you will get
50% normal (poss reduced spotting and yellowing)
50% Hypo (single copy) (poss reduced spotting, or full SH's)

If you cross a double copy SH x Normal, you will get
100% Hypos (poss reduced spotting or full SH's)

When you cross your SH x albino, any Hypo's you produce may be SH's het albino but then agen you may just get Hypos het albino.
It all depends on the strength of the line bred SH your breeding and how many copies of hypo your SH is carrying!

: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

It would depend on how many copies of the hypo gene the Sh carries. As hypo is dominant, there is no visual way to tell. 

Super hypo (Homozygous hypo) x normal will give 100% hypo (heterozygous hypo)

Super hypo (Heterozygous hypo) x normal will give 50% hypo (Heterozygous hypo) 50% normal.

The "super" bit may influence the offspring, but there is no simple way to predict the outcome.

Edit: Bah Sam beat me to it


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Edit: Bah Sam beat me to it


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

So how would i myseld produce super hypos then? Line breeding, or breeding super hypos together - are they the only ways?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> So how would i myseld produce super hypos then? Line breeding, or breeding super hypos together - are they the only ways?



Yup, either line breeding the reduced spotting, or buy a SH. Buying would be quicker, with line breeding there is potential for alot of holdbacks to get the desired outcome.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mujician said:


> So how would i myseld produce super hypos then? Line breeding, or breeding super hypos together - are they the only ways?


I think tbh though SH have been around years and the SH X SH pairings will have enhanced the line bred reduced spotting trait.
Therefore in most cases even if you only have one SH you will end up with the offspring showing reduced spotting influences!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

So in an ideal world, how would i go about producing sunglows? 



In my world with one super hypo and one albino, how would i produce a sunglow? (I don't care about the time scale - i just want something that i can be proud of!)


Also, how about hybinos?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> So in an ideal world, how would i go about producing sunglows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my plan would be

Super hypo crossed to the albino. Hold back the nicest looking super hypo offspring. Put the offspring back to the albino. hope the outcome is SH albinos. From there it is just line breeding to get the desired look.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

So whats the difference between a hybino and a sunglow then?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> So whats the difference between a hybino and a sunglow then?


Well....... read this thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/221251-hybinos-sunglows.html


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mujician said:


> So in an ideal world, how would i go about producing sunglows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By rights you can't make sunglows or hybino.As sunglow was created by TUG.And hybino was created by Ray hines.So if you was to make a leo expressing albino + hypo they would be just that albino hypo's.Tell you the true to make it worth while you need a little something more say eclipse and Ralbino on a hypo body.

eclipse super hypo(DF) X Ralbino normal = .

Hypo(SF) of type HET eclipse,Ralbino.
----
Hypo(SF) HET eclipse,Ralbino X Hypo(SF) HET eclipse,Balbino = expected offsping.

Normal.
Normal HET eclipse.
Normal HET Ralbino.
Normal HET eclipse,Ralbino.
Eclipse normal.
Eclipse normal HET Ralbino.
Ralbino eclipse normal.
Hypo(SF).
Hypo(SF) HET eclipse.
Hypo(SF) HET Ralbino.
Hypo(SF) HET eclipse,Ralbino
Eclipse hypo(SF).
Eclipse hypo(SF) HET Ralbino.
Ralbino eclipse hypo(SF):thumb:.New line of albino hypo.
Hypo(DF).
Hypo(DF) HET eclipse.
Hypo(DF) HET Ralbino.
Hypo(DF) HET eclipse,Ralbino
Eclipse hypo(DF).
Eclipse hypo(DF) HET Ralbino.
Ralbino eclipse hypo(DF):thumb:.New line of albino hypo.

Due to the apex breeder being a super hypo.You will get super hypo as well as hypo offspring through out the project just pick the best.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

gazz said:


> By rights you can't make sunglows or hybino.As sunglow was created by TUG.And hybino was created by Ray hines.So if you was to make a leo expressing albino + hypo they would be just that albino hypo's.Tell you the true to make it worth while you need a little something more say eclipse and Ralbino on a hypo body.
> 
> eclipse super hypo(DF) X Ralbino normal = .
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to say i don't really understand most of that! I don't follow the morph thing! - I just have what i like the look of!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> By rights you can't make sunglows or hybino.As sunglow was created by TUG.And hybino was created by Ray hines.So if you was to make a leo expressing albino + hypo they would be just that albino hypo's.


Which to me is absolutely rediculous. If people make hypo-albinos which have the same or similar look to a sunglow or hybino then thats what they should be called. Sure the original breeders may have pioneered the morph but they dont own it. To me the difference between a Hybino and a sunglow is that a sunglow is a SHTCT-Albino whereas a hybino is just a hypo or super hypo albino.

Its just getting too rediculous.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mujician said:


> I'm afraid to say i don't really understand most of that! I don't follow the morph thing! - I just have what i like the look of!


Gazz was just giving you ideas for a breeding project, with the aim to be a Rainwater albino hypo eclipse 



Crownan said:


> Which to me is absolutely rediculous. If people make hypo-albinos which have the same or similar look to a sunglow or hybino then thats what they should be called. Sure the original breeders may have pioneered the morph but they dont own it. To me the difference between a Hybino and a sunglow is that a sunglow is a SHTCT-Albino whereas a hybino is just a hypo or super hypo albino.
> 
> Its just getting too rediculous.


I agree tbh, but that is the way it is. I always assume SHTCTB tremper albino when people say sunglow.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I agree tbh, but that is the way it is. I always assume SHTCTB tremper albino when people say sunglow.


Ditto :2thumb:


----------

